# Can't decide [Hyatt]



## 2bugsn1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all,
I am new to this but need advise.  We are considering buying a Hyatt Vacation Club timeshare.  We have 2 choices but don't know what is the best choice.
One is at the Hyatt Beach Club in Key West.  It sounds nice but has limited amneties (no exercise room, small pool, but water).  This is week 14 (is a Gold season week at Hyatt and falls during spring break-April).
The other is the Hyatt Wild Oaks Ranch which is in our home state of TX and close to home.  It has more amneties (multiple pools, "lazy river", nice fitness room.  It is also a Gold season week (so same number of points) and that falls May.
There is a difference of about 1300 in price and the Fl one has cheaper annual maintenance.
We don't know how when you get your points affects your flexibility and need guidance.
Pleas help, thanks.
First time buyers and nervous.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 20, 2008)

Know nothing about the resort chain.  But FL has seperate property tax bill.  And usually when the seller list, it is not included in the MF.

Jya-Ning


----------



## myip (Aug 20, 2008)

I would take Hyatt Wild Oaks because I don't want to deal with Hurriance in Key west... Big possibility of assessment if one hit Key West and damage the property.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2008)

Would imagine KW would get you any week at Wild Oaks but not vice versa


----------



## hunkyleebo (Aug 21, 2008)

You're more likely to use the TX one.  It's getting harder and more expensive to fly to KW and you wouldn't want to drive it from TX.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 21, 2008)

*Tax bill not a big deal*

The tax bill at Hyatt Key West is only about 90 dollars per year, so I would not consider that a deal breaker.

Take your time and look closely at the Hyatt system.  When do you want to vacation?  Do you have kids and are tied to spring break and summer?  

I have to agree that the higher point week would be better if the purchase prices are close.  With the Hyatt system, if an owner does not reserve their week within 6 months of check in or if the use points in II - the unit may become available to other members.  So, I would check Kal's web site with a wealth of info.  With Hyatt you are purchasing points and not always a specific week at a specific resort. 

In saying that, there are people who do purchase a specific unit, exact week at a resort that they want to go back to each year.  But, most Hyatt owners just try to get the most points they can and work the system.

Here is Kals web site

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder why people that do not know or own Hyatt's speculate on space. WOW!

"Would imagine KW would get you any week at Wild Oaks but not vice versa" 

If you would like to know what is open in Key West send me a PM and I would be happy to share that info with you. I need week,location and room size.


 PLEASE go to KAL's Website where the informations is true and it is not just a guess 


 Hyatt Lake Tahoe owners do not forget to send in those HOA ballots time is running out 10 days left till election day. Vote for Steve Dallas


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 21, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why people that do not know or own Hyatt's speculate on space. WOW!
> 
> "Would imagine KW would get you any week at Wild Oaks but not vice versa"



So sorry to post since I am so uniformed Don't have a clue where wild oats (lol) is but not very fond of anything that has to do with Texas . . . . 

I won't soil your beloved Hyatt threads


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> So sorry to post since I am so uniformed Don't have a clue where wild oats (lol) is but not very fond of anything that has to do with Texas . . . .
> 
> I won't soil your beloved Hyatt threads



Rent Share,

NO PROBLEM here I do not like FL and you do not like TX but I love HYATT.   I see you like SFO well Hyatt is coming to SFO union Sq very soon. You have good taste in timeshares I see, consider buying a Hyatt resale I hear through the grape vine sales of RESALES are HOT HOT HOT at Hyatt.  Yes Hyatt resales right now are HOT HOT HOT buy now before Maui and other really great location get announced by Hyatt or just check out the Mast of Hyatt "KAL's" website #1 for Hyatt.


----------



## 2bugsn1 (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, we decided to by the Wild Oaks ranch in San Antonio.  I think we would use it more, and if something happened financially we could still use it cause we would not have to to spend on flying or long drive since we live 30 miles from San Antonio.

Another deciding factor was that Kal recommended the later month one.  KW was a week in April and WO in May, the week of Memorial Day, which is nice.

The WO one had all of it's 2008 points still available, and the KW had used up all of theirs so we would have had to wait until after next April to use our points.

We don't know how long all the ownership transfer stuff takes.  The papers are being sent to title company, and I guess Hyatt has to do their RFR review.

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I am sure I will have others once I try to figure out how this point thing works.  We are very excited to being part of the HVC family.:whoopie:


----------

